# webcam : ov511 , si vedono solo righe

## magowiz

con la mia webcam vedo solo righe, l'output di dmesg relativo ad essa è il seguente :

```
# dmesg | grep ov511

usbcore: registered new driver ov511

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: v1.64 for Linux 2.5 : ov511 USB Camera Driver

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: USB OV511+ video device found

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: model: Generic Camera (no ID)

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: i2c write retries exhausted

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: Sensor is an OV6620

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: Device at usb-0000:00:10.0-2 registered to minor 0

```

----------

## gioi

Hai provato con questo wikihttp://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page?

Anch'io ho una ov51x (una hercules qualcosa), e con i driver standard del kernel non c'è stato verso di  farla funzionare, mentre questa soluzione va alla grande, controlla anche in automatico i led d'illuminazione...

----------

## magowiz

ho provato la soluzione da te suggerita e ora vedo tutto verde...  :Sad: 

EDIT: o meglio vedo l'immagine divisa in tre parti , un terzo a partire dall'alto riporta due quadrati in cui viene fuori l'immagine ripresa per due volte però sul verde, i restanti due terzi l'immagine resta verde.

EDIT2 : con il programma wengophone invece tutto sembra funzionare a dovere, mentre in ekiga e in camorama si vede come descritto sopra.

EDIT3 : anche con camstream tutto a posto

----------

## gioi

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> ho provato la soluzione da te suggerita e ora vedo tutto verde... 
> 
> EDIT: o meglio vedo l'immagine divisa in tre parti , un terzo a partire dall'alto riporta due quadrati in cui viene fuori l'immagine ripresa per due volte però sul verde, i restanti due terzi l'immagine resta verde.
> 
> EDIT2 : con il programma wengophone invece tutto sembra funzionare a dovere, mentre in ekiga e in camorama si vede come descritto sopra.
> ...

 

io ho fatto le prove inizalmente con xawtv... è quello che prende l'immagine più direttamente (totem usava mplayer o xine non ricordo) ho aggiustato i parametri su quello e poi di lì in poi tutto ok!

----------

## magowiz

ho installato xawtv ma nel lanciarlo mi viene fuori il seguente errore :

```
$ xawtv

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.18-gentoo-r2)

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-lucidatypewriter-bold-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-m-*-iso8859-*,           -*-courier-bold-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-m-*-iso8859-*,   -gnu-unifont-bold-r-normal--16-*-*-*-c-*-*-*,        -efont-biwidth-bold-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-*-*,                 -*-*-bold-r-normal-*-16-*-*-*-m-*-*-*,               -*-*-bold-r-normal-*-16-*-*-*-c-*-*-*,                         -*-*-*-*-*-*-16-*-*-*-*-*-*-*,*" to type FontSet

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset

Error: Aborting: no fontset found

```

EDIT: ho risolto come descritto in questo topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-380647Last edited by magowiz on Mon Nov 13, 2006 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magowiz

con xawtv vedo lo schermo nero avviandolo selezionando la mia webcam /dev/video0

----------

## gioi

Ma che webcam hai?

----------

## magowiz

una d-link dru 100c

----------

## magowiz

credo di aver risolto ritornando al modulo del kernel ov511 , il problema è che mentre in xawtv vedo benissimo, in ekiga vedo malissimo(una parte di immagine buona e subito sotto quadrati multicolore) , ho cercato un po' e ho visto che qualcuno ha risolto modificando il parametro size di ekiga con gconf da 0 a 1 ma quando lancia le chiamate via webcam torna tutto sballato.

EDIT: ho provato con wengophone e funziona bene, credo che userò questo.

----------

## daniel979

prova a caricare il modulo con opzioni diverse

io per esempio per far andare la cam con kopete devo caricare il modulo con l'opzione 13

con le applicazioni flash invece vedo solo nero

dai un occhiata sul sito dei driver nella sezione faq, spiega come dare un'opzione diversa dove parla di kopete

prova magari risolvi qualcosa

ciauz

----------

## magowiz

avevo provato a suo tempo con varie opzioni ma nulla era cambiato. Per ora il driver del kernel sembra funzionare meglio, almeno con alcuni programmi.

----------

